# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] μελανια xerox kai hp

## lilith

ανταλάσσονται τα παρακάτω μελάνια:


*xerox phaser 6110
*
*magenda*
*black*
*yellow*
*blue*


συμβατοί εκτυπωτές:



XEROX Phaser 6110N

XEROX Phaser 6110

XEROX Phaser 6110MFP



*hp vivera 338 black
*
*hp vivera 342 tricolor*


συμβατοί εκτυπωτές : 


HP Photosmart 7850

HP DeskJet 460wf

HP DeskJet 6520

HP Photosmart C3170

HP DeskJet 460c

HP DeskJet 460cb

HP DeskJet 460wbt

HP DeskJet 9800

HP DeskJet 9800d

HP OfficeJet 7110

HP DeskJet 6540

HP DeskJet 6540d

HP DeskJet 5740

HP DeskJet 6840

HP DeskJet 6620

HP OfficeJet H470 Mobile

HP OfficeJet H470b Mobile

HP OfficeJet H470wbt Mobile

HP OfficeJet K7100

HP OfficeJet 150 Mobile

HP OfficeJet 100 Mobile

HP OfficeJet H470 Mobile

HP DeskJet 5745

HP OfficeJet 150 Mobile

HP OfficeJet 6205

HP Photosmart 2570

HP PSC 1507

HP PSC 1510s

HP PSC 1600

HP PSC 2350

HP Photosmart C3175

HP Photosmart C3180s

HP Photosmart C3190

HP Photosmart 8450

HP Photosmart 8150

HP Photosmart 8150v

HP Photosmart 8150xi

HP Photosmart 2610

HP Photosmart 2710

HP OfficeJet 7210

HP OfficeJet 7310

HP OfficeJet 7410xi

HP OfficeJet 7410

HP PSC 1610

HP PSC 1610xi

HP PSC 1610v

HP Photosmart 8750gp

HP Photosmart 8750

HP PSC 2355

HP PSC 2355v

HP PSC 2355p

HP OfficeJet 6210

HP OfficeJet 6215

HP PSC 1510

HP PSC 1510xi

HP Photosmart 8050xi

HP Photosmart 2575

HP Photosmart 2575xi

HP Photosmart 2575v

HP Photosmart C3180

HP Photosmart C3183

HP Photosmart Pro B8350



*τα μελάνια είναι καινούρια αχρησιμοποίητα αυθεντικά δεν έχουν ανοιγμένη συσκευασία*

τα μελάνια χεροχ στα καταστήματα πωλούνται 50 ε περίπου και τα hp 20e το καθένα


ανταλλασονται με κοκατιλ και αξεσουαρ για παπαγαλους 

δε θέλω να πάνε χαμένα να τα πάρει κάποιος που τα χρησιμοποιεί

οπότε το συζητάμε αν ενδιαφερθεί κανείς!

----------

